# goin to buy me a 1.8s sentra...not a spec v



## jarrett882 (Feb 11, 2004)

when i get my hours back up, i am going to be goinfg with a 1.8s because of insurance rates... spec-v sporty car...1.8s family sedan as in cheaper to maintain, better mileage, cheaper insurance... etc. oh and if the guy who emailed me aboiut buying from his dealewr in ny..srry im on the other side of the country.. in central oregon to be exact. so lowest temps i should be starting in would be about -10 degrees farenheit and definiotely getting a manual. still looking for some kitws for the 04, they need to hurry up and make one.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't rice it out!!! For God's sake, please!!! lol


----------



## jarrett882 (Feb 11, 2004)

chimmike said:


> don't rice it out!!! For God's sake, please!!! lol


i hate rice just as much as most people out there, if not more... sleek body kit that goes with the car.. and lots and lots of engine mods.

no rasp either low and smooth


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

man i know the saying different strokes for different fokes but seriously i drove a 1.8s yesterday while the dealership was doing some work on my spec-v and honestly i hated the car. i had the auto and it seemed like my 200sx with the ga16de would run circles around the 1.8. i did like the power in the top end of the motor but low end power was seriously lacking. good luck :cheers:


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

jarrett882 said:


> when i get my hours back up, i am going to be goinfg with a 1.8s because of insurance rates... spec-v sporty car...1.8s family sedan as in cheaper to maintain, better mileage, cheaper insurance... etc. oh and if the guy who emailed me aboiut buying from his dealewr in ny..srry im on the other side of the country.. in central oregon to be exact. so lowest temps i should be starting in would be about -10 degrees farenheit and definiotely getting a manual. still looking for some kitws for the 04, they need to hurry up and make one.


That's strange... In Canada, the insurances are not different between the SENTRA models... well I did get one of the first 2002 SE-Rs... so maybe that's why.. maybe the insurances have changed since :\


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

droppinbottom said:


> man i know the saying different strokes for different fokes but seriously i drove a 1.8s yesterday while the dealership was doing some work on my spec-v and honestly i hated the car. i had the auto and it seemed like my 200sx with the ga16de would run circles around the 1.8. i did like the power in the top end of the motor but low end power was seriously lacking. good luck :cheers:



and you expected what from a 126hp automatic car the same size as a spec v?


----------



## jarrett882 (Feb 11, 2004)

chimmike said:


> and you expected what from a 126hp automatic car the same size as a spec v?


lol no kidding, the 18.s is best manual, and it has some get up and go(especially after some mods) autos steal horsepower, not to forget the fact that the car is weak already.. might have been gettin what...90 at the wheels.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

eh, auto makes low 80s to the wheels...manual is around 98.


----------

